# Equine Teen Talk!



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm turning 17 in two weeks. I've been riding with my instructor since I was five. I rode western for seven years, and showed Western Pleasure.
I then moved on to leasing my current horse, who I've had for four years. I ride her English, because her trot is just too bouncy. She's a gaited Standardbred, who never raced, and was retrained to trot.

This summer we're going to bigger shows, and I'll be getting my younger sister, who's 11, into the local show ring. I'm pretty excited. 

If I had to say I had a horsey problem to vent about, I'd say it would be concerning my boyfriend. I feel like a really big jerk. I feel like I really don't spend a lot of time with him, compared to my horse. We go to the same school, and we've been dating for about a year and a half. I used to be able to go to my barn every day after school, but now the bus schedule is messed up so I only go on the weekends. Which is the only time I can really see him. Last night, I cried for a good half hour because he made me feel so terrible.
I have plans for this weekend, but felt badly because his got canceled. I told him I felt bad and that would I be willing to cancel my plans for him. and he said "You never cared or felt bad before, so why should you now?"
He wasn't saying it to be mean or hurtful, but I feel so bad that I made him feel that way.

I really don't need to see my horse on the weekends, I can wait. It
s just that I'd like to work on her jumping, and my little sister. It's hard for my sister to learn and get comfortable when my horse is forward and kind of skitsy. Lol


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> I'm turning 17 in two weeks. I've been riding with my instructor since I was five. I rode western for seven years, and showed Western Pleasure.
> I then moved on to leasing my current horse, who I've had for four years. I ride her English, because her trot is just too bouncy. She's a gaited Standardbred, who never raced, and was retrained to trot.
> 
> This summer we're going to bigger shows, and I'll be getting my younger sister, who's 11, into the local show ring. I'm pretty excited.
> ...


I know how you feel! 
My trainer doesn't allow me to have boyfriends in the summer when i am in training haha but thats ok. 
I had a boyfriend last year and the same thing happened to me we ended up just ending it but we are still really good friends. but You guys have been going out much longer than we did so that might be diffrent for you! 
I wish that I could just find a guy that rides so he can come to the barn with me!  
Well anyway good luck! Hope things get betteer!


----------

